# LDV Convoy Pageant air suspension broken and obsolete?



## 128794 (Oct 16, 2009)

HELLO 
i have a LDV Convoy coach built pagent. -year 2000
it is a ex council special purpose vehicle i have self built in to a motorhome

i have a major problem with the air suspension being stuck down. i have taken it two about 3 different garages and 2 electrical specialists including a AA man.
i have even tried to contact W B CUNLIFFE coach builders (builders) but they were bought up by PPS Coach builders a few years back and they say they dont make them anymore!
i have tried to have the ECU (air bag controller) repaired locally ,but there is no way of testing it! and i cannot find a new one as they are now obsolete!
any ideas?????
any one know of a LDV spare parts or breakers?
i am also considering ripping out the air suspension and replacing with new leafs and shocks and a new back axle,
will this work???
i live in Walsall west mids
any suggestions welcome


----------



## karlb (Feb 22, 2009)

why not fit new air suspesion surely that is quicker/cheaper


----------



## hymerowner (Sep 10, 2006)

Buy a hymer


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Robber

I'm in Walsall too ! (See, there's two of us!)  
It's VERY unlikely that your suspension is LDV-much more likely to have been fitted by the coachbuilder. If you still have all the chassis mounting points, I suggest you refit the original leaf springs and shocks.


----------



## Waleem (Nov 1, 2006)

hymerowner said:


> Buy a hymer


Oh, VERY helpful..... :roll:


----------



## SMIFF (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Robber
I had a very similar problem with the first camper i ever owned. It was a 1991 LDV 400 series ex ambulance with the air suspension fitted to the rear. The air compressor had an air leak and would work only when it fancied. I tried rebuilding the compressor but it was well past its sell by date. In the end i disconnected the main feed pipes from the actual air sacks fitted to the rear suspension and bolted some shrader valve fittings straight to them disregarding the original system completely. Inflated them to something that felt comfortable to drive and periodically checked the air suspension pressures along with the tyre pressures. Unfortunately i can't remember where i got the fittings from but once you've got the thread size/pattern it wouldn't be a massive job to undertake. Hope this helps


----------

